# ERAC SHOW please can we all be patient



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi all
Can I please ask people not to ring the ERAC team trying to find out what’s happening.
As soon as there is news of any kind, Connie and the team will put out an official statement.
The number of phone calls is hampering the work being done and not helping any of us.
If people could pass this message onto others that aren’t on these forums it would also be off great help.
For the record
The show itself is not cancelled. There is a problem with the venue thanks to the activities of a certain group of animal rights fundamentalist*.* Due to ongoing legal action (from our side) exact details of the current situation can not be divulged at the present time. However I can assure you all that the ERAC guys and girls backed by the FBH and of course Chris Newman are working hard to deal with the problems and re organise a new venue and probably a new date but we all have to be patient and remember that they are trying to achieve in a few days what normally takes six months to a year to organise.
Thank you for you anticipated help and cooperation 
Gordon Glasson
FBH Vice Chairman


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

I will just add to the above that a lot of positive things seem to be happening today. 
Please all keep your fingers crossed, touch wood (or what ever your fetish is LOL) and watch for more news on the show from the guys at ERAC.

I'll shut up now 

Gordon


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

i hope it all works out..well done to all the organisers at ERAC>


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Go Connie & Team -)


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

if you have to incur extra costs you could always have a jar at the door for small donations, i know id put a couple of quid in...


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ ditto.
shows have such cheap admittence anyway, adding a couple quid to the price would not be a problem for most i reckon as well.
i will be coming if it gets sorted 
good luck and thank you for your hard work, here's to what'll be a great show!:2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

best of luck guys 
Thanks for working so hard on our behalves


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

I help organise the BRAS sow and believe me - it's not easy. Best of luck to ERAC.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks again to you guys for all the hard work that you're putting in for this!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope it goes well, i look forward to the update...as soon as the show is back on again venue wise it will show the anti's we mean business.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope it all works out, I'll be keeping an eye out.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Good luck with organising the show, we definatley want to go as it will be our second show, & im after a female spider royal, male leopard gecko. But hey I can dream about the spider royal :flrt:


----------

